# New Patrol k-9 school



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

This was in the local paper today and took up quite a bit of space! There was a great pic in the paper that isn't in this article, showing Apollo searching a vehicle, he is a gorgeous bi-color. 
THe director of the law enforcement program, Ron Ivey is a member of our SchH club. 







Nice article:

http://www.mlive.com/news/kalamazoo/index.ssf/2009/09/gute_hunde_german_for_good_dog.html


----------

